# Are You Using Twitter



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Just created a couple of Twitter accounts for Kentucky Walking Cane and Kentucky Walking Stick.

I am new to Twitter for sure, but my daughter thinks it's a great idea.

Just wondering if any of you have created a Twitter account, if so you can find me by searching kywalkingcane or kywalkingstick.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry -- I don't use Twitter or Facebook! This forum and email are as close as I get to social media!


----------

